# [RISOLTO]Couldn't find 'null/libknotificationitem' to unmerg

## lsegalla

Ho un problema e sostanzialmente devo aver fatto una minchiatona. Son un tantino fuori fase (nel senso che qui abbiamo fatto la notte, e siamo ancora in piena procedura di disaster recovery). Nel mentre stanotte avevo lanciato un emerge -uDN world che mi dava dei pacchetti bloccati, e non avevo l'accesso a internet per documentarmi. Tutto è cominciato risolvendo un paio di conflitti, so che ho disinstallato oxygen-icons e quindi la mia interfaccia grafica è rimasta senza icone. Per un po' sono andato avanti e stavo risistemando la cosa: avevo lanciato un aggiornamento al termine del quale la macchina si doveva spegnere, solo che sono incappato in un CTRL+C, la macchina si è spenta troppo presto e kde non si è più riavviato.

Vado al sodo: sono restato isolato da internet (avevo già scaricato gli ebuild di aggiornamento) e ho dovuto risolvermi a mano un tantine di dipendenze, che erano una infinità; e per farla breve ho disinstallato e reinstallato mezzo mondo. Poco male, nel senso che son riuscito a fare praticamente tutto alla fine, solo che ora mi trovo con un pacchetto che mi blocca altra roba. Poi ho problemi con altri pacchetti ma fatte queste premesse ora cerco di essere sintetico.

Cado nel caso dell'aggiornamento da kde4.4.3 a 4.4.4

Al momento vedo che mi manca ancora quanto segue:

```

# emerge -uDNp world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2.4 [1.9.2.3-r1] USE="ipc%*" 

[ebuild     U ] net-analyzer/wireshark-1.2.9 [1.2.8-r1]

[ebuild     U ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.6.4 [3.6.3] USE="ipc%*" 

[ebuild     U ] app-text/libspectre-0.2.5 [0.2.2]

[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/gimp-2.6.8  USE="-python*" 

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/vlc-1.0.6  USE="theora*" 

[ebuild     U ] app-crypt/gpgme-1.3.0 [1.2.0]

[ebuild     U ] mail-client/thunderbird-3.0.5 [3.0.4-r1] LINGUAS="-ar% -bn% -bn_BD% -et% -fy% -fy_NL% -gl% -id% -is% -ka% -ro% -si% -sl% -sq% -sr% -ta% -ta_LK% -vi%"                                                                                                                                   

[ebuild     U ] dev-vcs/subversion-1.6.11 [1.6.9] USE="-python*" 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/solid-runtime-4.4.4  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 

```

Tutti quei pacchetti non vanno su, un revdep-rebuild mi dà questi risultati:

```
Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/pango-1.26.2 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-cpp/cairomm-1.6.0 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/DirectFB-1.4.3 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.5  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/imlib2-1.4.2-r1 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/vigra-1.6.0 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.18.9 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-cpp/pangomm-2.26.0 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kaddressbook-4.3.5-r1 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4  USE="-nossp%" 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gcc-4.4.3-r2 

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/librsvg-2.26.2 

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/libglade-2.6.4 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-cpp/gtkmm-2.18.2 

[ebuild   R   ] net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.1.15.4 

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/gutenprint-5.1.4 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-cpp/libglademm-2.6.6 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/pygtk-2.16.0-r1 

[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/gimp-2.6.8  USE="-python*" 

[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/imagemagick-6.6.1.2 

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/vlc-1.0.6  USE="theora*" 

[blocks B     ] kde-base/libknotificationitem:4.3[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/libknotificationitem:4.3[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.4)

```

E quindi mi trovo a risolvere una fastidiosa dipendenza con libknotificationitem (dove leggo che la potrei togliere poichè è integrata in kdelibs-4.4.4). Non riesco purtroppo a fare l'unmerge di questo pacchetto però:

```
# emerge -C kde-base/libknotificationitem:4.3

 * This action can remove important packages! In order to be safer, use

 * `emerge -pv --depclean <atom>` to check for reverse dependencies before

 * removing packages.

--- Couldn't find 'kde-base/libknotificationitem:4.3' to unmerge.

>>> No packages selected for removal by unmerge

```

```
# emerge -C libknotificationitem

 * This action can remove important packages! In order to be safer, use

 * `emerge -pv --depclean <atom>` to check for reverse dependencies before

 * removing packages.

--- Couldn't find 'null/libknotificationitem' to unmerge.

>>> No packages selected for removal by unmerge

```

```
emerge -C kde-base/libknotificationitem

 * This action can remove important packages! In order to be safer, use

 * `emerge -pv --depclean <atom>` to check for reverse dependencies before

 * removing packages.

emerge unmerge can only be used with specific package names

```

Ovviamente prima ho provato con 

```
# emerge --depclean kde-base/libknotificationitem

>>> No packages selected for removal by depclean

# emerge --depclean libknotificationitem

>>> No packages selected for removal by depclean

# emerge --depclean kde-base/libknotificationitem:4.3

>>> No packages selected for removal by depclean

```

Che altro dire?

Ho guardato in non ricordo che percorso per cercare di togliere questa 4.3 da world (e ho anche fatto un emerge --deselect kde-base/libknotificationitem). Adesso sento che comincio a far na confusione pazzesca e visto che non dormo da un tantino di ore vi chiedo una mano. Datemi qualche dritta, per oggi ho googlato abbastanza, quando ne ho avuto possibilità...

Almeno sono di nuovo in kde e sono di nuovo in internet (guardiamo il lato positivo va'...)

Any help would be appreciated, grassie     :Smile: Last edited by lsegalla on Wed Jul 14, 2010 3:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cloc3

il revdep-rebuild richiama la compilazione di kde-base/libknotificationitem nella versione obsoleta, ma come pacchetto N.

se ne deduce che si tratta della dipendenza di qualche altro pacchetto.

probabilmente kde-base/kaddressbook-4.3.5-r1.

io lo rimuoverei a mano e rilancerei il revdep-rebuild.

a questo punto (se non ci sono altri problemi) non troverà alcun eseguibile di kde-base/kaddressbook-4.3.5-r1 e non richiamerà la compilazione delle sue dipendenze.

puoi trovare conferma di queste supposizioni nei log temporanei di /var/cache/revdep-rebuild/ .

----------

## lsegalla

rimuoveresti a mano kaddressbook oppure libknotificationitem?

se parli di quest'ultimo vedrai come nel mio primo post io non sia riuscito a rimuoverlo a manina... 

```
# ls

0_env.rr  1_files.rr  2_ldpath.rr  3_broken.rr  3_errors.rr  4_ebuilds.rr  4_owners.rr  4_pkgs.rr  4_raw.rr  6_status.rr

```

cosa devo controllare in questi files? e in quali?

----------

## cloc3

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> rimuoveresti a mano kaddressbook oppure libknotificationitem?
> 
> se parli di quest'ultimo vedrai come nel mio primo post io non sia riuscito a rimuoverlo a manina... 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

quello installato, naturalmente, perché non ti serve e chiama la compilazione delle dipendenze.

i file che ti ho indicato possono servire a ricostriure i processi con cui lavora revdep-rebuild e a farti una ragione di ciò che accade.

probabilmente, in  3_broken.rr dovresti scoprire i nomi degli eseguibili lincati male che sono stati individuati.

dopo aver rimosso kaddressbook, ricordati di ripulire a mano quella cartella, prima di rilanciare revdep-rebuild.

----------

## lsegalla

Caspita non mi ricordo mai i comandi, invece questo mi è venuto in mente.

```
# qdepends kaddressbook

kde-base/kaddressbook-4.3.5-r1: >=kde-base/libkdepim-4.3.5[aqua=,-kdeprefix]

>=kde-base/libkleo-4.3.5[aqua=,-kdeprefix] >=dev-util/cmake-2.6.2-r1

>=sys-apps/findutils-4.4.0 dev-util/pkgconfig >=x11-libs/libXtst-1.1.0

<x11-proto/xextproto-7.1.0 x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto dev-lang/perl

>=x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1:4[qt3support,ssl]

>=x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1:4[accessibility,dbus]

>=x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1:4[accessibility,kde] >=x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1:4

>=x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1:4[qt3support] >=x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1:4

>=x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1:4 x11-libs/libXext x11-libs/libXt x11-libs/libXxf86vm

>=kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.5[aqua=,-kdeprefix]

>=kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.5[aqua=,-kdeprefix]

>=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.3.5[aqua=,-kdeprefix]

```

(OT: libknotificationitem c'è, anche se non posso fare un qdepends... altrimenti

che comando si potrebbe dare per vedere per vedere una dipendenza con chi ha a

che fare? In questo caso mi sarebbe utile, ho dato un'occhiata qui ma non ho

trovato: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/portage-utils.xml)

Comunque ho fatto:

```

# emerge --depclean kaddressbook

# rm /var/cache/revdep-rebuild/*.rr

revdep-rebuild

```

Ora vedo che si è fatto tutto, ci ha messo una giornata (ho iniziato stamattina presto). La libknotificationitem non c'è più e ora vedo kdelibs4.4.4 come dovrebbe essere.

Marco come risolto, se poi sai rispondere a qualcuna delle mie considerazioni mi sarebbe di aiuto.

(poi vedrò gli altri problemucci come risolverli...)

----------

## pingoo

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> dopo aver rimosso kaddressbook, ricordati di ripulire a mano quella cartella, prima di rilanciare revdep-rebuild.

 

Piccolo OT: c'è l'opzione -i non so se è sempre esistita, io me ne sono accorto da poco

Pure io ho quel blocco che pare aggiunto dalle kdelibs e neanche io ho libknotificationitem installato. Segnala che è richiesto da kappfinder pure se l'ebuild è praticamente vuoto; boh, nel caso proverò con kaddressbook anch'io

----------

## lsegalla

 *pingoo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Piccolo OT: c'è l'opzione -i non so se è sempre esistita, io me ne sono accorto da poco

 

Io lo apprendo ora da te, ho appena fatto un man e vedo la cosa... comunque resta sempre utile conoscere i percorsi così sappiamo dove andare a leggere qualcosina appena serve (come in questo caso). In ogni caso grazie della segnalazione!!  E per la soluzione del problema!!

 :Smile: 

----------

## bandreabis

L'opzione "-i" c'è da sempre, credo.

----------

